# Moving to Spain



## Johnhutchy (May 10, 2015)

Hi myself and my partner are thinking of moving to Spain within the next 12-18 months. I'm 39 years old and a fully qualified satellite/aerial television engineer and currently working for sky in the Channel Islands. My partner is 38 years old and is a fully qualified career and is currently working with people who require all sorts of care from special needs to the elderly who are bed bound. We have a young baby and just want to get out of the Channel Islands and don't want to move to England. I have all my own tools and getting a van is not a issue and I'm a keen hard worker and would try anything but would like to keep working with what I do as I enjoy it. We have been looking and the areas of Granada, Murcia and Valencia. We would be looking for a 2/3 bedroom house/villa with privacy. Any tips help or information would be extremely helpful. 

Regards,
John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnhutchy said:


> Hi myself and my partner are thinking of moving to Spain within the next 12-18 months. I'm 39 years old and a fully qualified satellite/aerial television engineer and currently working for sky in the Channel Islands. My partner is 38 years old and is a fully qualified career and is currently working with people who require all sorts of care from special needs to the elderly who are bed bound. We have a young baby and just want to get out of the Channel Islands and don't want to move to England. I have all my own tools and getting a van is not a issue and I'm a keen hard worker and would try anything but would like to keep working with what I do as I enjoy it. We have been looking and the areas of Granada, Murcia and Valencia. We would be looking for a 2/3 bedroom house/villa with privacy. Any tips help or information would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> John



I would suggest a few fact finding visits first. Employment wont be easy - I think the satellite TV thing is well covered by established people. Your partner will also struggle. Alot of people who live in Spain go back to the UK to do temporary live-in caring when they need to. I used to do some care work, altho it paid badly and very irregular. But maybe come over and visit a few nursing homes to see if there is anything about and check out the satellite work/availability ??

There is mass unemployment in Spain and their benefit system is limited, meaning that there are many people seriously struggling, which doesnt make it easy to find any work.

Apart from that, have a good look around the forum and see if you can find anything else out. Feel free to ask anything else

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi John ,

Welcome and good luck with your planed move to Spain !

there isn't much work here as I am sure other people will tell you , but ex pats seem to like their Uk tv . so you might have a chance in finding some work .

Have you been out to the areas you like here in Spain ?

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In your line of work, I suspect you would have more chance of finding work in the Valencia/Alicante areas rather than Granada. We lost access to British tv via satellite early last year in the South of Spain, and have to rely on internet TV now, so I'm sure that will have greatly reduced opportunities for installers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you need to work then it's vital that you focus on that and find out what opportunities are really like in your fields before you decide on coming over. Yes, foreigners like British tv, and yes, we all get old and many have health problems, but whether there are jobs going in those fields is another matter.
As far as work as a carer goes I think you're in for some serious Googling. Here's some places to start
Nursing Homes in Spain, Care Homes in Spain, Residential Homes in Spain, Residential Care Homes in Spain
Angels Nursing and Healthcare Spain
Contact The Costa Blanca 3 C Care Agency
I'm sure we had a thread about this not so long ago and someone talked about getting work. Does this ring a bell to Lynn R.?

No idea about TV work, but I wouldn't bet on finding anything regular, and if you're getting a van make sure you get it here and not in the UK as there are some kinds of restrictions on driving a RHD van.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> In your line of work, I suspect you would have more chance of finding work in the Valencia/Alicante areas rather than Granada. We lost access to British tv via satellite early last year in the South of Spain, and have to rely on internet TV now, so I'm sure that will have greatly reduced opportunities for installers.


But you still get Sky, don't you? We lost BBC via Sky but had it reinstalled via satellite, not internet.
We only watch Sky for football really and the occasional good movie but really would miss our BBC2 and BBC4 and we listen to Radio 4 via tv as well as via tablet.
We're waiting for Spiral Series 6...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> But you still get Sky, don't you? We lost BBC via Sky but had it reinstalled via satellite, not internet.
> We only watch Sky for football really and the occasional good movie but really would miss our BBC2 and BBC4 and we listen to Radio 4 via tv as well as via tablet.
> We're waiting for Spiral Series 6...


Dunno, we never had Sky, just the freeview channels. We could only get a handful of them after the satellite was moved, including Sky News which we hated. I've heard of Intelsat 90-something or other which I believe is an encrypted satellite which involves inputting new security codes every time they change them, but I don't think masses of people have that.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Dunno, we never had Sky, just the freeview channels. We could only get a handful of them after the satellite was moved, including Sky News which we hated. I've heard of Intelsat 90-something or other which I believe is an encrypted satellite which involves inputting new security codes every time they change them, but I don't think masses of people have that.


You would be surprised Lynn how many people have got it especially people living in the Campo who are not lucky enough to get these super fast broadband speeds.Codes are dead easy to change,download onto a USB stick,plug it into the box,couple of clicks and you are up and running again.There are quite a few firms on the coast charging between 250 and 350euros to fit it .These people are just ripping people off,mind you you will always get people with more money than sense that will pay it.Regards.SB.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Dunno, we never had Sky, just the freeview channels. We could only get a handful of them after the satellite was moved, including Sky News which we hated. I've heard of Intelsat 90-something or other which I believe is an encrypted satellite which involves inputting new security codes every time they change them, but I don't think masses of people have that.


We have had ours since November last and as yet no code change.
We didn't pay anything like 200 euros even to have it installed so we must be among those people who have money and sense
Worth every cent as far as we're concerned. We can record too using USB stick.


----------



## JonathanBignell (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a finca in southern Catalunya and are planning on moving out in a couple of years, and it's a couple of years as we need that time to build up various things to bring in an income, many strings to your bow is the approach we are taking - the finca itself from multiple crops, potential from camping (awaiting a decision from the local council to start that off, looks positive), tying in opportunities with some friends that run a successful business not far away and so on. We explored the area for 2 years and spoke to many people out there before deciding where to buy and what to buy. And we didn't use an estate agent, a lot of them are rip-off merchants who will give you a load of rubbish about what you can do with a property without telling you that what you want is likely to be refused etc (bar one who is a friend but we still found something ourselves). If you find something you want, employ a good lawyer and speak to your potential local councils in advance, we found them friendly and helpful, more than willing to say in advance 'yes that's possible' or 'no, you wouldn't be able to do that' etc.


----------

